# Chest Xray after Portacath placement



## jaldrich (Mar 4, 2010)

Can anyone please help me with a dilemma in my clinic? 

Patient is in OR to receive Portacath. CPTs billed are 77001 for Fluoro and 36561 for cath. Patient is then sent to recovery of the ASC. Once patient recovers, pt is sent to the radiology dept for a Chest 1 view (71010) to make sure there is not a pneumothorax. Patient does not exhibit signs of an issue, this is a standard procedure to get a Chest 1 view. 
Medicare is saying the 71010 is bundled with the 77001 but COULD be unbundled. 
Is it appropriate to bill the Chest 1 view with a modifier 59? 
Thank you,

Jennifer


----------



## jaldrich (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone have thoughts on this? I'm really struggling with my argument with my Xray dept. 
Thanks! 
Jennifer


----------

